# just playing around with ps



## Jeff Canes (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## woodsac (Apr 18, 2006)

Dig that first one Jeff


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 18, 2006)

All 3 are very cool.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks for looking, #1 is just an extreme Curve, #2 is one of the standard sketch filters, #3 was actually done in Corel photo with Local Equalization (?) more extreme setting


----------



## FuryofNature (Apr 20, 2006)

I like em all.....The first one reminds me of Led Zeppelin for some reason....

Very cool though.

_KA


----------



## omeletteman (Apr 20, 2006)

FuryofNature said:
			
		

> I like em all.....The first one reminds me of Led Zeppelin for some reason....
> 
> Very cool though.
> 
> _KA



I had the same thought...though not of Led Zeppelin specifically, but of like old album cover art from an album I can't remember...

Good work with all three


----------



## MX5man (Apr 28, 2006)

Like the last one B&W with oversaturation in the background. 

Nice!


----------



## stingray (Apr 28, 2006)

yeah number one is fantastic... very hipgnosis... aka album art designers. it's very well balanced. gotta try something like that myself!


----------



## Itchy (May 3, 2006)

Ah the joys of PS.

Have you had a go solarizing pic 2 ?

Best regards


----------

